# Forum Home Renovation Tiling  Wet cutting Bluestone Pavers

## andy_ck87028

I have some spare bluestone pavers which are 600*300*12mm. 
I need to cut them into 300*100mm tiles for a water feature. 
I know that the angle grinder will work but it is far too dusty for inner suburbia. 
I'm thinking of buying a 450W RYOBI® Wet Tile Cutting Saw (180mm) (ETC450) 
which has a 180mm diamond tipped cutting blade. It only costs $129 which is cheaper than hiring a wet saw from Kennards. 
Will that work or am I dreaming? 
Cheers 
Andy_ck87028

----------


## goldie1

Take it easy with it (dont force it let the saw do the work) and it will work a treat

----------


## Godzilla73

G'day, 
I've got one of those, works fine, just keep the water upto it and it'll be right. You get a bit of blow out on the under side which can make progress a bit wobbly so try and keep it clean. Take your time getting the guide fence set square too...

----------


## andy_ck87028

Thx Godzilla and Goldie 
Makes perfect sense.  
I now have the perfect project for the Xmas break. Bunnings here I come! 
Andy

----------


## nww1969

Looking at a tile saw myself 
This is the link to Bunnings and have compared the Ryobi with Ozito. Compare Items - Bunnings Warehouse 
I now a lot don't like the ozito brand but Ive had a good run with all their products Ive purchased
The ozito does look good compared to the Ryobi, would like some thoughts on the two.

----------


## andy_ck87028

I bought the Ryobi as it is a wet saw. The Ozito had no reservoir underneath.  
I've trialled the Ryobi and I'm quite happy with it.  
Serious cutting about to start! 
Andy

----------


## Bill108

> I've trialled the Ryobi and I'm quite happy with it.  
> Serious cutting about to start! 
> Andy

  Any chance on a report on how the serious cutting went? 
I have a some tiling comming up and was thinking of purchasing a ETC450 this time round (used an angle grinder in the past).

----------

